# Which is your favorite for breakfast?



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

Just curious as to what you all like for breakfast  cereals. Simple and easy...no bacon or eggs or  anything cool like that.

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 16, 2022)

Geez what are you? Some kind of cereal killer?


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 16, 2022)

Nothing better than Lucky Charms and cold milk for a comfort breakfast!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2022)

Haven’t had a bowl in years, but my favorite was cheerios with heavy cream.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm old. Post Raisin Bran. Kelloggs is too sweet.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Geez what are you? Some kind of cereal killer?


I'm hoping it's already dead!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Nothing better than Lucky Charms and cold milk for a comfort breakfast!


You've been eating your kids cereal haven't you?

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Haven’t had a bowl in years, but my favorite was cheerios with heavy cream.


Never had it with heavy cream! But I do know putting OJ into the cereal instead of your glass isn't good...at all!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I'm old. Post Raisin Bran. Kelloggs is too sweet.


Gosh, now you're making me think! Not sure which one I prefer!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 16, 2022)

Cherrios! But with Dried figs and cream instead of milk!


----------



## DougE (Jul 16, 2022)

I haven't eaten breakfast in years, but if I were to, cheerios.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Cherrios! But with Dried figs and cream instead of milk!


Another creamer...lol. Not sure I've ever had a fight before...should get out more!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> I haven't eaten breakfast in years, but if I were to, cheerios.


Me either actually! But coffee and cigarettes used to be the thing! Now it's just coffee. But brunch is a totally new story..m









Guess I should have added brunch in my poll! Next time!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm pretty much a one meal a day eater. Nothing worse than having to haul yourself up a tree with a full stomach. Even though I'm no longer doing tree work, I never got out of the one meal a day habit.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> I'm pretty much a one meal a day eater. Nothing worse than having to haul yourself up a tree with a full stomach. Even though I'm no longer doing tree work, I never got out of the one meal a day habit.


I hear ya! Sometimes timing doesn't allow for anything else.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I hear ya! Sometimes timing doesn't allow for anything else.
> 
> Ryan


Doug just isn’t counting those sausage wrapped in a tortilla that he snacks on during the day,,,,,, never happened.


----------



## DougE (Jul 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Doug just isn’t counting those sausage wrapped in a tortilla that he snacks on during the day,,,,,, never happened.


It happened for supper. Remember, I'm in a different time zone from you.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Doug just isn’t counting those sausage wrapped in a tortilla that he snacks on during the day,,,,,, never happened.


Exactly...no pics! Did a search of that saying on here...it comes up alot!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> It happened for supper. Remember, I'm in a different time zone from you.


You must be a farmer...you used the term supper! 
Invite me for dinner and I'm showing up at noon!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jul 16, 2022)

There's 3 meals Breakfast dinner, and supper.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

Back in the day there was also a morning lunch and afternoon lunch. Seems like they happened during bean walking and hay baling! Of course ice cream before bed as well!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> There's 3 meals Breakfast dinner, and supper.


Well, unless you ask my wife. She will tell ya breakfast, lunch, and dinner, but she's wrong.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> There's 3 meals Breakfast dinner, and supper.


People still look at me sideways when I mention, dinner or supper, all in your context. It’s true, breakfast, dinner and supper.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Back in the day there was also a morning lunch and afternoon lunch. Seems like they happened during bean walking and hay baling! Of course ice cream before bed as well!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, we just worked and were thankful for food when they brought it, they forgot sometimes too, those were longer days.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 16, 2022)

Cheerios....with ice cold milk ! 
Haven't ate breakfast in yrs (unless the kids are home) but love it for supper!

Keith


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Gosh, now you're making me think! Not sure which one I prefer!
> 
> Ryan


I honestly didn't realize there was a difference until I came home ONE TIME with Kelloggs. My wife made me go get the Post version and compare them side by side. She was right. The Post version was better tasting to me. Still. I had to eat the whole box of Kelloggs without her help, but not all at once.

BTW, the boxes are almost identical so it is easy to pick up the wrong box if doing what she calls a "man search" (cereal aisle, purple box, raisin bran  title).


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> There's 3 meals Breakfast dinner, and supper.


What about second breakfast??


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 16, 2022)

In the south supper is supper and dinner is lunch


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Cheerios....with ice cold milk !
> Haven't ate breakfast in yrs (unless the kids are home) but love it for supper!
> 
> Keith


Oh for supper there's so many more options!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> What about second breakfast??



Heck yes to second breakfast! Bring on bacon, eggs, and hash browns.  Probably even a bloody mary!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I honestly didn't realize there was a difference until I came home ONE TIME with Kelloggs. My wife made me go get the Post version and compare them side by side. She was right. The Post version was better tasting to me. Still. I had to eat the whole box of Kelloggs without her help, but not all at once.
> 
> BTW, the boxes are almost identical so it is easy to pick up the wrong box if doing what she calls a "man search" (cereal aisle, purple box, raisin bran  title).
> View attachment 637804
> ...


Dang, might have to try them now!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 16, 2022)

I agree with 

 noboundaries
.....Post Raisin Bran is better!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Haven’t had a bowl in years, but my favorite was cheerios with heavy cream.


That's my preference for cereal too, cream is so much better than whole milk.
I voted for Grape Nuts, luv the crunch.
But protip, never use cream with Grape Nuts, as it hardens up like clay or half dried  concrete.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 16, 2022)

Where's the options for Shredded Wheat, Kashi and Rice Chex?

But seriously, for me cereal is usually a bedtime snack.

I like a big breakfast, some of y'all remember my breakfast postings.
I like my eggs in many styles, sausage, biscuits, fried Spam or bologna, fried taters of any style, bacon, corned beef hash, pancakes/waffles, toast soaked with butter, bagels-n-cream cheese, goat cheese, lox and cured meats, breakfast burritos and tacos.
Gimme the real food!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Where's the options for Shredded Wheat, Kashi and Rice Chex?
> 
> But seriously, for me cereal is usually a bedtime snack.
> 
> ...


Rice chex is in the snack mix...different forum! Lol
Funny thing is I recently tried the roast beef hash that Travis,  

 Sowsage
  posted awhile back, might have been corned beef hash but it was tasty...just don't read the label!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Where's the options for Shredded Wheat, Kashi and Rice Chex?
> 
> But seriously, for me cereal is usually a bedtime snack.
> 
> ...


Yeah those rice chex are addictive, but totally agree on the big breakfast. I eat food that I enjoy, that means it’s all on all the time. Eggs for supper or leftover bbq for breakfast, I’m game. Good food is good food anytime.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2022)

So, talking of cereal. My old man had the weirdest breakfast concoction involving cereal. 

Frosted Flakes, milk, and (wait for it).








Peanut butter!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> So, talking of cereal. My old man had the weirdest breakfast concoction involving cereal.
> 
> Frosted Flakes, milk, and (wait for it).
> 
> ...


I'd so try it! Would go right along the lines of an icky sandwich...something my wife grew up on. Peanut butter, pickle, and lettuce sandwich.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd so try it!


I did as a kid. Little dollops of PB are the key.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 17, 2022)

What about warm cereal, most of you would savy cream of wheat, but we used to cook wheat grain that was cracked or sometime cracked barley, today that’s way out there, but on the farm it was standard procedure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2022)

Never had Cream of Wheat, but have had Cracked Wheat with milk and honey and of course Oatmeal any of a dozen ways.
Most Southerners don't think of it as hot cereal or porridge, but Grits are exactly that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Never had Cream of Wheat, but have had Cracked Wheat with milk and honey and of course Oatmeal any of a dozen ways.
> Most Southerners don't think of it as hot cereal or porridge, but Grits are exactly that.


Gonna have to have some grits for the first time


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

Dang...totally forgot about Fruit Loops!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 17, 2022)

Of the 4 listed in your poll, Cheerios would be my favorite. I haven't eaten sweet cereals in a long, long time, but in my younger days, Cap'n Crunch was my favorite. As for warm or hot cereals, oatmeal with honey and grits with cheese are my 2 favorites...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Of the 4 listed in your poll, Cheerios would be my favorite. I haven't eaten sweet cereals in a long, long time, but in my younger days, Cap'n Crunch was my favorite. As for warm or hot cereals, oatmeal with honey and grits with cheese are my 2 favorites...


Oh yes...Captain Crunch...it makes a good sandwich too! Think "Breakfast Club"  surprising we still have teeth left lol.

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 17, 2022)

Same here, on the 4 cereals you listed cheerios would be my favorite.  
Story I have to share: 
Growing up, my 3 brothers and I would eat just about a full box of cereal every morning before school. And it was that sugar cereal…fruit loops, caption crunch with berries….lucky charms..etc. 
Mom had enough of it, cause we couldn’t afford buying more cereal,  so mom made cream of wheat or oatmeal every other morning. No questions asked.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

We also make buttered O's for a snack...take a box of cheerios and put in a pot, melt a stick of butter to mix in and salt them...OMG they are so good! Not real healthy anymore but don't eat too many...they are full of fiber!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm a Cap'n Crunch cereal eater....But I can put away a 

 Brokenhandle
 style brunch with no problem!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I'm a Cap'n Crunch cereal eater....But I can put away a
> 
> Brokenhandle
> style brunch with no problem!
> Jim


It was tasty Jim!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 17, 2022)

Voted Cheerios but need to be Honey Nut Cheerios. Dog like them also


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2022)

I voted cheerios also, but if I eat cereal these days it's either the two scoops or cinnamon life. 



GonnaSmoke said:


> Of the 4 listed in your poll, Cheerios would be my favorite. I haven't eaten sweet cereals in a long, long time, but in my younger days, Cap'n Crunch was my favorite. As for warm or hot cereals, oatmeal with honey and grits with cheese are my 2 favorites...



Wasn't a big fan of the cap'n, but I could woof down multiple bowls of either Quisp or Quake cereals. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 17, 2022)

Hmmm...Wheaties didn't make the list?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Voted Cheerios but need to be Honey Nut Cheerios. Dog like them also


Yes, definitely the Honey Nut Cherioes! Can't imagine the dogs loving them! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I voted cheerios also, but if I eat cereal these days it's either the two scoops or cinnamon life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If nothing else thus thread has reminded me of how many cereals I've forgotten about! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hmmm...Wheaties didn't make the list?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 637859


Oh no you didn't ....................


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hmmm...Wheaties didn't make the list?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 637859


Maybe back in the 80s! 
That box gives me the shivers! And is probably filled with tofu

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

I don't think there's room for a cereal bowl on the beer pole is there 

 gmc2003
  ?

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2022)

No that would blasphemy. I have a little baby pole growing up closer to the ctr. of my backyard. It's only a couple of years old so it's not allowed anywhere near a beer yet. Holding a  cereal bowl would be good practice for future use.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 637882


No that just plain GROSS right there. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 17, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Nothing better than Lucky Charms and cold milk for a comfort breakfast!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 637882


Bring your own waffles!

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm like Chris...  Cinnamon Life or regular Life ...


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 17, 2022)

Yep...my favorite breakfast:





Sorry, not a fan of cereal. Can't remember the last time I had a bowl. Grits, yes I love those but just not into cereal.

Robert


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 637882


If they'd put those little crispy bits you get with your fish at Long John's in a box, I might be up for that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Yep...my favorite breakfast:
> View attachment 637887
> 
> Sorry, not a fan of cereal. Can't remember the last time I had a bowl. Grits, yes I love those but just not into cereal.
> ...


Can't drink all day if you don't start early in the morning!

Ryan


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jul 18, 2022)

A bowl of cheesy grits (no sugar!) and a slice of multi-grain toast. 

If cereal, it's Raisin Bran with a banana.

Rick


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 18, 2022)

Too bad there wasn't a category for maple bacon, sausage, and eggs slathered in salsa, haven't eaten a bowl of cereal in well over fifty years. Sometimes I like a shot of Evan in my morning coffee, do it when the wife ain't looking. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 18, 2022)

Payton said:


> We don't eat cereal, and I don't like the taste of milk either. Had Cheerios dry and they were not appetizing to me, and had ceam of wheat and for the little time that it takes to make it, there's not enough flavor to justify eating it. For years my stomach issues dictated what I could and couldn't eat for breakfast and by coffee break I was about to chew my fingers off I was so hungry, so peanut butter on toast was about it. It was hard to eat so I'd put ketchup on it to get rid of the dryness. Now it's 2 hard boiled eggs cut in half with a whipped olive oil and mustard mix on top with some cherry tomatoes.


When my son was younger he'd have 2 slices of bread with at least 1/4 " of peanut butter on each...eat them both without a drink of anything...dang near made my jaw stick together just watching him!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 18, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> A bowl of cheesy grits (no sugar!) and a slice of multi-grain toast.
> 
> If cereal, it's Raisin Bran with a banana.
> 
> Rick


One day I'm gonna try grits!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 18, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Too bad there wasn't a category for maple bacon, sausage, and eggs slathered in salsa, haven't eaten a bowl of cereal in well over fifty years. Sometimes I like a shot of Evan in my morning coffee, do it when the wife ain't looking. RAY


That's for 2nd breakfast! My coffee stays black...but I'd do a shot with ya straight!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 18, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> One day I'm gonna try grits!
> 
> Ryan


I have grits three times since that original post.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I have grits three times since that original post.
> 
> Chris


I need to get some lol. My grit maker is missing! I bet Justin  , 

 yankee2bbq
  , stole it! He best not be using my grits to floss with! What was the name of your lawyer?

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 19, 2022)

Crap. I better call Saul.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 19, 2022)

Aside from the odd breakfast sandwich here and there I don't think I have eaten breakfast in about 15 years.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 20, 2022)

Ryan , out of the list, it is Cheerio's or Honey nut 

But as a kid , mom would buy the big 4 foot bag of Fluffs that had the big plastic soldier in it. We could pound the sugar to it
In the winter it was Oatmeal or cream of wheat.
But I really liked Shredded Wheat  2 big bails pour on the hot water , drain most of the water than brown sugar and milk. mmmm

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ryan , out of the list, it is Cheerio's or Honey nut
> 
> But as a kid , mom would buy the big 4 foot bag of Fluffs that had the big plastic soldier in it. We could pound the sugar to it
> In the winter it was Oatmeal or cream of wheat.
> ...


Two more I'd forgotten about!
But I  do really like 2nd breakfast with my Blackstone and all those goodies lol!

Ryan


----------



## spicecgx (Aug 17, 2022)

My favorite breakfast is a hearty one. I like fried eggs with sausages. I drink hot coffee with cream and a snack with a chocolate croissant after that. I also started eating bulk granola last week. Btw, Food should fill a person with strength and energy for the whole day. It can be whole grain, oatmeal, or buckwheat porridge with various additives. Unfortunately, many people prefer to sleep instead of breakfast before work. This behavior is harmful to health.


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 17, 2022)

grapenuts the beginning of the health nuts in this nation.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 17, 2022)

I _like _(bite-size) shredded wheat, and wheat/corn/rice chex, in that order.  But lately I _buy _what's cheap.  I'm amazed cereal can range from $2 to $6 per box when it's all pretty much the same.  

And now everything's going up.  The Banquet yellow-box sausge pot pies that used to be $.75 have basically doubled in price overnight.  Still an incredibly cheap, quick, and tasty hot breakfast.


----------



## clifish (Aug 17, 2022)

I stick to just coffee until about 1 pm....then hopefully just a protein shake to get me to dinner.   Getting up early tomorrow to take a charter off Montauk point soooo I might be "forced"  to hit up a deli for a sausage, egg, cheese on a Kaiser roll with pepper and ketchup.  Don't think I have had one in 2 years.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> I stick to just coffee until about 1 pm....then hopefully just a protein shake to get me to dinner.   Getting up early tomorrow to take a charter off Montauk point soooo I might be "forced"  to hit up a deli for a sausage, egg, cheese on a Kaiser roll with pepper and ketchup.  Don't think I have had one in 2 years.


Now thar sounds good!

Ryan


----------



## HowlingDog (Aug 17, 2022)

Of the choices presented, I voted Lucky Charms.  As for my real favorite:






And the syrup is a Whiskey Barrel aged maple syrup.   Life can be good sometimes.....


----------



## TH-n-PA (Aug 17, 2022)

I had forgotten about cube steak.....

It is now my new favorite.

And an apple cider since it was breakfast.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 18, 2022)

I like what Mikey likes.


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 18, 2022)

I like this. Breaded (Italian Panko with Pretzels, Slap Yo Mama) pork tenderloin over hash browns Eggs Benedict on top. Cereal I like grapenuts in yogurt.


----------

